# Looking for some soil help in NC



## kydegan (Jun 12, 2019)

I have over the past 18 months worked to improve my ph by adding both calcitic and dolomitic lime. I have generally just used a 13-13-13 fertilizer during this time. I used the Greene County Biostimulant Package last year and Humic DG as well.

What should I be looking to do this year? What is the best way to improve my potassium(K)? I am thinking that 2 applications of SOP at 2lbs/m per month and then 1 application of 1lb/per m for the last month.

I also have a couple of bags of CarbonX (24-0-4) to integrate as well.

Will the Kelp4Less product be a good substitute for the Greene County bio package?

Appreciate any guidance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think your previous adjustments are getting you in the right direction. You do need potassium and I would try to focus on a monthly application of it for the entire year. Your P is at a good level, so no need to add more. The rest is pretty good. The carbonx would be fine to use.


----------



## kydegan (Jun 12, 2019)

g-man said:


> I think your previous adjustments are getting you in the right direction. You do need potassium and I would try to focus on a monthly application of it for the entire year. Your P is at a good level, so no need to add more. The rest is pretty good. The carbonx would be fine to use.


Thanks @g-man for the help. Potassium is going to be the goal this year.


----------

